# Which Synthetek product do you want for FREE?



## Synthetek (Jun 2, 2014)

*Spend $300 - Get FREE Product!*

For a Limited time only, if your order total is $300 or greater, we will throw in a product of YOUR choice absolutely FREE!

To claim this offer simply place your order as usual and specify which product you would like for FREE in the comments field of the purchase page.

It's that easy!

Be quick as this offer is not ongoing and is subject to change/stop at anytime.





Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!

Check them out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so it is 100% legal!​


----------



## K1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Great offer guys...Make sure to jump in on this!


----------



## Synthetek (Jun 16, 2014)

Synthetek said:


> *Spend $300 - Get FREE Product!*
> 
> For a Limited time only, if your order total is $300 or greater, we will throw in a product of YOUR choice absolutely FREE!
> 
> ...



Also check out other great promotions we have going on right now here:

https://www.synthetek.com/promotions/


----------

